# draw down



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

If painters applied paint with draw down bars then I suppose a paint company using them for quality control would make sense.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> If painters applied paint with draw down bars then I suppose a paint company using them for quality control would make sense.


What do you mean?...Are you suggesting that Painting companies keep draw downs for every job and store them in their filing cabinets?..Damn I have enough receipts/records to keep!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Draw downs for quality?

Color file.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> What do you mean?...Are you suggesting that Painting companies keep draw downs for every job and store them in their filing cabinets?..Damn I have enough receipts/records to keep!


No. If a paint company uses draw downs to establish coverage criteria for example and puts out a product that you and I buy off a store shelf, then you and I need to know how thick to apply and then we would need to apply it the same way to get the results they do. 

Have you ever done anything with a draw down to establish anything on the jobs you do besides a color match? I have not.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

But color & sheen is the reasoning behind draw downs, there not for coverage rate. WTF you talking bout?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> But color & sheen is the reasoning behind draw downs, there not for coverage rate. WTF you talking bout?


There are some threads here where people posted draw downs on coverage comparisons across brands. We've all seem them. Thats one example. The others I've seen on TV shows like How its Made where they show what goes into making paint, also seen similar on youtube videos produced by paint companies. I'll post them if I can find them. Thought I posted one on PT before. 

Regardless, if a draw down is used for a coverage test then the painter using the product would need to replicate their tests to achieve their exact results.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i think JP is a robot built by SW :blink:.........somebody pinch that dude


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> There are some threads here where people posted draw downs on coverage comparisons across brands. We've all seem them. Thats one example. The others I've seen on TV shows like How its Made where they show what goes into making paint, also seen similar on youtube videos produced by paint companies. I'll post them if I can find them. Thought I posted one on PT before.
> 
> Regardless, if a draw down is used for a coverage test then the painter using the product would need to replicate their tests to achieve their exact results.


I've never seen anyone ever post a draw down to compare coverage. Brushing out sample, yes. Draw down, no.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Back pedaling?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This is just one stupid azz thread


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Half the guys here don't even know what a draw down is.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> Half the guys here don't even know what a draw down is.


I thought it was a window blind. :whistling2:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Look! It's Jack's favorite paint


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe they call it something else other than a draw down bar but that is what it looked like in the video and tv show. Applied just as you would for doing a draw down except they were showing it as a means of quality control and how each batch was tested that way.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Maybe they call it something else other than a draw down bar but that is what it looked like in the video and tv show. Applied just as you would for doing a draw down except they were showing it as a means of quality control and how each batch was tested that way.


TV=Production Killer :jester:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Look! It's Jack's favorite paint
> 
> How to Perform a Manual Paint Drawdown - YouTube


Thanks. I watched the first 15 seconds. Enough said. Rest my case.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> TV=Production Killer :jester:


You need to follow me on twitter... I was talking about sanding with the Ceros in the living room the other day while watching tv.. you know... because its dustless and all.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> You need to follow me on twitter... I was talking about sanding with the Ceros in the living room the other day while watching tv.. you know... because its dustless and all.


Blasphemy. 

Much better to bring domestic creature comforts into the shop than to bring shop creature comforts into the domicile. 

Thats why I need 3 times more shop space than home space.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I need to get that setup shown in the video. Where can I get that stuff? I can't wait to start painting things with it so I can get those amazing results on the job! :thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Blasphemy.
> 
> Much better to bring domestic creature comforts into the shop than to bring shop creature comforts into the domicile.
> 
> Thats why I need 3 times more shop space than home space.


You know you need more than 3


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> You know you need more than 3


 
Always wanting more, but its ample space for at least the next decade.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Half the guys here don't even know what a draw down is.


I had to look it up. Maybe that makes me a hack...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The word "coverage" is often confused with opacity.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have heard of draw downs but really never knew what they were. It seems that most of the information a drawn down can provide is in a material spec sheet. However, after further thought, a draw down does provide a visual reference when comparing materials.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

If I understand it right, I think a decent point is being made...

I've seen the drawdowns at my paint store of paint I bought - I didn't know that's what they were. If that's the method they're using, it's not really indicative of quite a bit. I've worked with a couple of paints that won't leave a consistently thick finish behind with a brush or roller. So how would I get my finish to look like the sample they're coming up with?

Or even spraying...it just doesn't look like that unless you do it like that.

A recent post on a pink safecoat 0-voc paint complains about persistent picture-framing. 

On the other hand, I've never been in a situation where the drawdown sample was referenced, so.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

We will typically make "draw downs" for designers, and architects. They're mostly concerned with color and finish, not "hide". Although its a good example of how well a product will "hide", I wouldnt put too much faith in that for real world application.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think Jack, what I like about your post is that you think so differently than myself, and therefore, this in and of itself is the reason I continue to read at paint talk.

I am not likely to do a draw down or be drawn to do a draw down. 


However, I am willing to see how other thought processes work, and like looking into your perspective as well as many others.

thanks for sharing.


maybe one day you will manufacture paint, and everyone here will use it as the "PT house" favorite.:thumbsup:


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

sagebrush123 said:


> maybe one day you will manufacture paint, and everyone here will use it as the "PT house" favorite.:thumbsup:


I'd buy that sh*t in a heartbeat


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

Draw downs are used just to make the paint look good thats all.

If it was brushed or rolled it looks like crap


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I still have no idea what a drawdown is.

Maybe if I wore my whites, I'd know...


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I've never used a drawdown to display coverage, but I could somewhat see the point.

You're 100% correct that it's not going to translate into actual usage, but it could be a somewhat useful tool used relative to other drawdowns applied the same way. When you have the same mil application, and different levels of hide, then you can see what the relative hide is.

I don't think I'd go about displaying hide to a customer using this method anytime soon, but I don't necessarily see a problem in doing so as long as it's relative to other colors and not as an idea of how the real world coverage will actually look.


----------

